# ADA style lighting



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has made a nice ADA style lighting system. I have made the DIY MH light for my 10 gallon, but I am going to be getting a 48" x 18" x 18" tank and would like to have one or two MH and one or two CFL's in one lighting fixture. I am thinking of using conduit for the support structure and then hanging the lights from that to avoid drilling holes in the ceiling of my apt (most landlords frown on that).

Similar to this;


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I have found this link, some guy in Europa, light fixture and support in ADA style.
very nice job. 
http://foto1.inbox.lv/mongoose10/vaka-izgatavosan/1materiali.jpg


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

That's pretty slick. I could put just about any kind of lighting I want in that hood. Plus it looks nice and light. I wonder what kind of sheet metal he was using?


----------

